# Craigslist Win!



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

Well its been a while since i modded my old lain li, so i wanted to start back up again. I've been researching and putting part lists together for a couple weeks and decided on the X79 platform.

here is my workhorse, 680i with sli 8800gtx






[/URL]

Just when i was going to start pulling the trigger and buying the parts i went on craigslist to see if there were any deals on parts. i saw an add for a "custom gaming computer" with the x79 platform and i7 3930k. so i clicked on it! Turns out it also has the Geforce 690! this wasnt the card i had originally planned on using (4gb 670 ftw) but if i could get this all for a decent price id certainly wouldnt mind it! It also came with 32gb 1600mhz Kingston Xtreme Ram, 2 256gb vertex 4 ssd's, and a 1kilowatt psu.The seller wanted $2,300 usd for it. He said he needed it gone because he needed money to get married:slap:

Being in business, i knew i could haggle him down because he was in a hurry. i offered him $1,500 and after day or so of letting that stew, we settled on $1,600! thats pretty much the cost of the 690 and 3930k.

heres how i bought it:
[IMG][URL=http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/IMG_2098_zps67b82af2.jpg.html][IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e73/abirli/IMG_2098_zps67b82af2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Now to sleeve!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


Once everything was sleeved, i wanted to make plexi glass plates to hide the ugly holes and to make a cleaner presentation. i cut one to make the base, one to block the cable holes and one to go under the mother board. i also cut holes in the plexi to run the wires through.





[/URL][/IMG]

i then painted it using plasti-dip and installed using double sided tape.





[/URL][/IMG]


finished photos:





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


i did this project for something to do until i decide what motherboard i really want and until the Corsair 900d comes out. Once the 900d is here i will custom watercool and make it look reallllyyy nice

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 15, 2013)

abirli said:


> Being in business, i knew i could haggle him down because he was in a hurry. i offered him $1,500 and after day or so of letting that stew, we settled on $1,600! thats pretty much the cost of the 690 and 3930k.



Wow, you truly got lucky.  Nice touch on the blue/black sleeving, I'd never have the patience.  How does everything run?  What'd you get for memory along with it?


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice indeed, Craigslist will occasionally yield great value it seems.


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

@Sasqui 
it came with 2 256gb vertex ssds, 32 gb of kingston xtreame ram @1600mhz, everything runs like a dream, already overclocked it a bunch for benching. have been stable at 4.6ghz on the cpu and have ran the 690 at superclocked and ftw settings of the 680 with out a hitch.

@Darkleoco
Thanks dude i was shocked when he took my offer, hes been having sellers remorse ever since. great guy tho!


----------



## Xenturion (Apr 15, 2013)

Woah. Should've mentioned those drives and RAM in the original post, makes it even more of a steal. Gotta say I'm jealous, definitely wish I had an X79 platform. And 32GB of RAM.... the RAM Disk that could be had.... the speed....


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> Woah. Should've mentioned those drives and RAM in the original post, makes it even more of a steal. Gotta say I'm jealous, definitely wish I had an X79 platform. And 32GB of RAM.... the RAM Disk that could be had.... the speed....




Thanks Xenturion i will update


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice deal, and great job on the sleeving. Care to show the tools and such you used?


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nice deal, and great job on the sleeving. Care to show the tools and such you used?



Thank you, the shrink didnt get as good as id like it, note to self, get bigger shrink for easier fitment!

for tools i used the lamptron but the atx pin part of the tool broke during the 8 pin cpu power cable, for some reason the 8 pin cpu cable didnt want to come out. after that broke i went back to using think staples which worked like a charm, but flattened out the prongs. so before i reinstalled the cables i had to flare the prongs back out 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12179/too-35/Lamptron_Deluxe_Modular_5-in-1_Cable_Sleeve_Modding_Tool_Kit_w_Neoprene_Tool_Case_-_Black.html?tl=g44c133s257


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 15, 2013)

abirli said:


> @sasqui
> it came with 2 256gb vertex ssds, 32 gb of kingston xtreame ram @1600mhz, everything runs like a dream, already overclocked it a bunch for benching. have been stable at 4.6ghz on the cpu and have ran the 690 at superclocked and ftw settings of the 680 with out a hitch.



Wow no shit, you _*totally *_scored


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Wow no shit, you _*totally *_scored



fortunately in my area, pc gaming, let a lone high end pc's arent in high demand, it was listed for over a week on CL.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 15, 2013)

abirli said:


> fortunately in my area, pc gaming, let a lone high end pc's arent in high demand, it was listed for over a week on CL.



And where are you?  I may visit, lol.


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> And where are you?  I may visit, lol.



Central PA!


----------



## Kast (Apr 15, 2013)

All I can say is wow


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 15, 2013)

abirli said:


> Central PA!



Cows, coal and chocolate bars   I was in Hershey about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Cows, coal and chocolate bars   I was in Hershey about 3 weeks ago.



ha yeah man that sounds about right!


----------



## toastem2004 (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn, what a steal!  I feel for the guy who sold it; but kudos to you!


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

toastem2004 said:


> Damn, what a steal!  I feel for the guy who sold it; but kudos to you!



we stay in touch now, hes pretty nice


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2013)

He's probably hoping you will offer it back up to him.


----------



## abirli (Apr 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> He's probably hoping you will offer it back up to him.



oh he definitely has sellers remorse


----------

